# At what age can a kitten use clumping litter?



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

I am currently using non-clumping litter because of our new kitten. 
I am wondering what is considered a safe age for her to use clumping litter??

Any ideas?


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

I didn't know kittens could not use clumping litter...


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

> I didn't know kittens could not use clumping litter...


They shouldn't.....but when she gets to be older, like 6 months old is it safe at that point?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Clumping litter is dangerous for small kittens as they can ingest it and cause a blockage in their intestines. I'm not sure at what age clumping is safe to use, but I have never used it with my cats.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

As soon as you see that they don't eat the litter it's dafe to switch to clumping litter. Most kittens have stopped eating litter at 7 weeks of age.


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

While the kittens are still young and messy I personally would avoid clumping clay litter. They ingest it not only if they eat it, but also while grooming. I really needed scoopable litter, so I used Swheat while my girls were kittens and I kept on using it because it really works. As an added bonus, it is flushable as well. Because it is only wheat, it lacks the harmful clumping agent of clay litters.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I don't have an answer, but I didn't know that kittens weren't supposed to have clumping litter. You learn something new everday! Guess now I know for my next fur baby.


----------

